# What pgm is this?



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 4, 2020)

It was removed from a high yield catalytic converter. It is resistant to Hcl . I even tried hcl w/ peroxide . Any ideas what pgm this is ?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 4, 2020)

If xrf shows this? I have a 100 grams of pgm powders, would i be accurate in thinking i have 15 grams of rhodium oxide which would be less if refined into a metal. i wanted to make a new post but screwed up and now its stuck below this post.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 4, 2020)

How did you get to this point?

Details are paramount. 

Are you panning?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 4, 2020)

As Snowman said, what part did it come from?
It didn't come from the honeycomb itself i guess?

This look like the packing material that is wrapped around the converter to keep it gastight and protect the honeycomb against shocks and cracking.
It is usually a loose fibrous material with something looking like mica in it.

It is worthless as far as I know.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 4, 2020)

i boiled uncrushed honeycomb in hcl 8:1 with peroxide for 3 hours & got this powder . The XRF reading is from this powder. You are right the 1st picture is packing material i didnt know if it was pgm but it must be Mica.
Also can anyone point me in right direction to sell pgm in this form or should i buy a oxy hydrogen torch?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 4, 2020)

i tried melting the powder down only to get this.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 4, 2020)

How did you get that powder?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 4, 2020)

Careful with just melting the any unknown down. Monday morning fever is real.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 4, 2020)

Check magnetism, color implies high iron


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 5, 2020)

i got the powder from boiling hcl/h2o2 for 3 hours with the honeycombs uncrushed i did that for the first 70 grams of powder. i have 30 grams of powder that i boil hcl/h202 in a microwave wrapped with a kevlar sleeve. 
Theres no magnetic substance in the powder or in the material that i tried to melt. 
The xrf is from the 70 grams , i had it x rayed on 2 different machines both similair readings. 

Heres a link to video of Xrf second reading of 30 grams .
https://vimeo.com/395665680/recommended


----------

